# Dealing with undercarriage RUST. Jeep Liberty 2004



## jeffjot (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## jeffjot (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## jeffjot (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## jeffjot (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Looks decent from the outside. 

That rustoleum product is to keep rust from forming. You’re way past that point.


----------



## jeffjot (Nov 15, 2020)

No its not. Its to put ON Rust, and stop it from spreading. Believe me I've researched this before I bought the product.
The actual picture on the front of the can shows a fully rusted undercarriage in the "BEFORE" picture.
Anyway my question is structurally what to do before putting the rust converter on. I'm wondering if possibly Bond-O or some other product could be used to fill in the gaps, or steel plate could be screwed on.
Surely someone has had rust like this before? 
We all can't just throw cars away and buy new ones.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Bondo is not structural. You are way past the point of that paint-on goop doing any good. You will need to wire brush or sandblast all the rust off to determine the extent of the damage, then come up with a plan to replace the missing structural components.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Unfortunately you will have to replace the rocker panels and any other panels in that shape. These newer cars/trucks are rusting like that. I've been told it is from the China steel being used. I've seen 3 and 4 years old pickups doing the same thing.

POR-15 Black Rust Paint (eastwood.com)


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

My truck looks similar. Not quite as bad. I did a very successful repair on my rusted out oil pan with epoxy and fiberglass mesh. That has lasted for several years and going strong. I have also used the rust reformer which basically seams to work as advertised. I haven't seen the 2-in-1, but that does look like an interesting product.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Having lived in the rust belt, I can say that any "Undercoating type product" actually is worse than nothing at all.
Water and salt gets trapped between the "undercoating and the metal after the undercoating dries.
Been there done that. 
I would go to the dealership and they would push the undercoating, I would say NO.

They grumble, as their process for ALL new cars was to undercoat them ALL upon receipt from the factory.
I would feel under the car and walk away, with the sales person following me.
I would tell them, if you don't have a vehicle NOT undercoated don't waste my time.

30 yrs working for GM btw. Retired 

In this case the vehicle is too far rusted for any band aids to help, Pretty on the outside cancer on the inside.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Right. Another example- my 87 sunbird is still running strong, but I have to face reality in thet eventually, it will not be the transmission, or even the engine that will send it to the grave, but the rust slowly migrating all over, despite my efforts.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

A lot of the body metal is gone. Looks like the holes are patched so the occupants won't get wet, so I would start with the transmission cross member. Make sure it is not rotted through. wire brush and then coat.

Do you know the history of the Jeep, ie. locations of ownership and any crashes?


----------



## SpentPenny (Dec 15, 2020)

Typical for a rust belt vehicle. Saw a video the other day from "Watch Wes Work" on youtube where he put a pickup on the lift and it broke in half.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Where do you live and does your state require inspection?
Before I sold mine, the inspector told me that was the last time he would pass it.
Jeeps have always had a rust issue.
The best you can do for it is have it professionally undercoated.
Whatever Jeep does at the factory just isn't enough.
I had a Jeep Wrangler, a 1989.
Within 10 years it had holes in the frame from rust.
By the time I sold it the frame had rusted around the steering box, the rear frame spring mounts and various areas in the floor panels.
It was never used off road. It was always kept clean and never sat with the top off in the rain.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

The Rustoleum stuff might make it look better and prevent it from getting worse (or at least slow it down), but its not going to restore structural strength. This might be of some interest but I suspect you are past this extended coverage:









Chrysler recalling Jeep Liberty for suspension rust issues | Torque News


The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration and the Chrysler Group have announced a recall of select 2004 and 2005 Jeep Liberty sport utility vehicles over a concern that road salt can cause excessive corrosion to the suspension – potentially leading to the loss of vehicle control if the...




www.torquenews.com





A friend had a Toyota Tacoma - 2012 I think - that had extensive undercarriage rusting, but at least they have a frame. Toyota extended the warrantee and they actual took the body off and slid a new frame under it. It took several techs (travelling team) several days and a couple of shop bays to do it. I figure it would have been cheaper all-'round for them to have just made him a sweet offer as a trade-in.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Look for the Farm Project on YouTube. The guy tested several brands of rust inhibitors. It was interesting.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

It's a real shame... auto mfgs have come light years in preventing or minimizing body and sheet metal rust. But frames and undercarriages are still as bad as ever. Neil Young was right.


----------



## vandamme (Aug 19, 2016)

I just got rid of a 2008 Caliber, same condition and same color as your Jeep. Same basic body. There was a recall on the crossmember but I was a couple years out of date, and that was shot, plus the rocker panels. I got $600 from the junk man for it. Everything else was in great shape. No more MoPars for me until they figure out how to rustproof them. 

If you want to learn welding and have plenty of time you can fix it up. I did that when I was young and foolish but I'm not young any more. It's not worth having a pro do it.


----------



## jeffjot (Nov 15, 2020)

You guys should all work at a dealership! I was looking for DIY fixing tips, not sales pitches to buy a new car.
But yeah its true enough, American cars are built crap, they rust & fall apart when they get wet like paper mache lets face reality


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Jeff - my 2011 Jeep JK Wrangler had the same issue - even though it had a Ziebart Undercoating in Ohio a few years ago, road salt still rotted out the frame and undercarriage BEFORE it came to Florida.
so bad, that it cost me a new motor: all the bolts in the engine was frozen with rust and/or corrosion and the motor had to be replaced. $$ Six Grand $$.
wishing you all the best.

Edit: oh, I forgot - the soft top leaked like a sieve. while pulling up the wet carpet in front to dry it out before selling it, I removed the rotted out floor pans on the driver and passenger side with a ShopVac - it was just mush. I applied Por15 to both sides of what was left and several layers of fiberglass matt and it will never rust again under the front carpet.
I guess you know the chances of me owning another Jeep anything goes without saying.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

vandamme said:


> I did that when I was young and foolish but I'm not young any more.


But still foolish? 
Sorry … couldn’t resist …


----------

